
Why Uber Engineering Switched from Postgres to MySQL - pushkargaikwad
https://ubere.ng/2BuJF1N
======
dhd415
Long comment thread on a previous posting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12166585)

TLDR: Uber is using MySQL as part of their "Schemalass" key-value store
([https://eng.uber.com/schemaless-part-one/](https://eng.uber.com/schemaless-
part-one/)), a somewhat unusual use case in which it may be a better choice
than PostgreSQL. It's not really an evaluation of MySQL vs. PostgreSQL as
relational databases.

